# How long do you cycle your tanks for???



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you just wait until the levels are good or a period of time? I have had mine going for 3-4 weeks(I think) and the ammonia/ph/nitrite levels are good. I just did a water change. Have had a few shubunkins in there and couple plecos(shubunkins will go in my outdoor pond). Anything else before I go get my P's?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If the water parameters are ok, ammonia=0, nitrites=0, nitrates<40, then I would say its cycled and ready for some P's.

Good luck, and cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Me I never check the levels....
I just throw in some BioSprea and a few goldies for about 2 weeks and then I put in the new p's.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sadboy said:


> Me I never check the levels....
> I just throw in some BioSprea and a few goldies for about 2 weeks and then I put in the new p's.


The correct thing to do is check your levels.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Yup it is a good idea to check levels, but when you are running something over 180gallons with a wet/dry or a sump........ And the flow right is high, those tanks will be fine and no need for check levels. I never did and my p's were the best looking around.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

about one month if you start from scratch with no established bio media or ADDITIVES (BIOSPIRA...)

You truely know its dont when the ammonia nitrates and nitrates drop down to a normal and acceptable level (said a couple posts up^)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just make sure you get a nitrite spike of 2ppm, and then it drop to 0 before assuming it's cycled.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Just as Leassure stated.. Watch for that NITRITE spike and wait for it to bottom out at zero before introducing your Ps. I talked to many people who put fish in a tank not completely cycled and they ended up with dead fish due to high nitrite levels. Play it safe and wait..

R.T.


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies............I think then it is ready. Hopefully within the next week or two ill have some real fish for the tank.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good luck... and deff. make sure it has finished b4 you get new Ps i there.... cant wait to see pics


----------

